# Cast net throwing



## Hudak

I have thrown a cast net ever since I was in grade school. I was set in my ways. No matter what video anyone showed me, I would smile, knowing my way was effective for me. That is until last season when I ran across this way. No more twisting, screwing up my shoulder trying to get the net to spin. Using this method, I can gather the net up in my hand short enough to throw while sitting down, or standing with my elbows tucked in and never leaving my side. That is not a testimony on my being good at it by any means. It is just that easy to throw like this. Since you are not trying to spin the net, it is much easier on your body. You are basically throwing it away from your body with the rear hand, that is it. First time I showed a buddy how to throw like this, he got it to spread first try and was amazed at how much easier it was. It may not be easier for everyone, but it is enough of an improvement for me, I wanted to share. Any smaller net, 10' or under, this will work. Since you are throwing with one arm, anything larger may be too much. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## fishinvb

helpful video thanks


----------



## Drumdum

Saw that a few months ago,gonna try that myself...


----------



## SmoothLures

Nice video thanks for posting.


----------



## roostertail

Has anyone seen or tried these cast nets? http://castnets.com/ez-throw-750.html


----------



## Hudak

I have seen and thrown them. My father used to have one. I don't know if he is still using it or not. To me, it worked, but seemed cumbersome.


----------



## lil red jeep

I have a very inexpensive net I have used for the past couple of years and though I wanted a new net, because I couldn't throw worth beans I was hesitant. Saw this video and went out and threw my p.o.s. net and eureka! It worked like a charm. Not I can get a decent net and know I can throw it respectably. For that reason, I will nominate this video for the bible. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drumdum

Yeah,I'd say throw it in the bible,quickest and easiest way to load a net that I know of...


----------



## cooper138

gonna try that out looks out looks good to me, ive always used the old net in the teeth method and always been paranoid of pulling a tooth out. thanks for posting


----------



## abass105

Thanks for sharing. I am definitely going to give this method a try.


----------



## fishin757

soooo mo more shower when i throw my net? awesome!


----------



## Byron/pa

Just about everything that is related to fishing has came easily to me, not braging but I've gotten to be purty good at whatever has interested my little pee pod. Fly fishing, surf fishing, ice fishing, bait, lures, reading a lake map, a stream, the surf, crappies, trout, muskies, drum, pompano and everything else has sort of fallen into place................untill I got the bright idea a couple years ago of buying a cast net.

I can't tell you how many hours I've spent watching vids, reading instructions or standing on the bow of the boat in the yard making a spectacal of myself...................and the result has been total failure. I hate to admit this, but I have just accepted the fact that I am a bait buyer, a local economy stimulater if you will.............. and it's better if I just stay that way.................


----------



## plotalot

Byron/pa said:


> Just about everything that is related to fishing has came easily to me, not braging but I've gotten to be purty good at whatever has interested my little pee pod. Fly fishing, surf fishing, ice fishing, bait, lures, reading a lake map, a stream, the surf, crappies, trout, muskies, drum, pompano and everything else has sort of fallen into place................untill I got the bright idea a couple years ago of buying a cast net.
> 
> I can't tell you how many hours I've spent watching vids, reading instructions or standing on the bow of the boat in the yard making a spectacal of myself...................and the result has been total failure. I hate to admit this, but I have just accepted the fact that I am a bait buyer, a local economy stimulater if you will.............. and it's better if I just stay that way.................


I know the feeling. I saw another video that showed a very similar load to this video and then it was like finding my personal "you can throw a net" switch was turned on.


----------



## tjbjornsen

Same as many above...
Have a net that i quit trying to throw 15 years ago and just could never bring myself to throw it away.
Finally sat down last year and forced myself to look at about 100 videos before I found this one.
Went out in the back yard with the laptop and the net, and threw the damn thing perfectly the first time.
This guy deserves a medal!
TjB


----------



## OldBay

I tried this method for a couple of weeks in October catching mullet in the surf. Its great because you can get set up and wait for the bait to come by without a wet net hanging on your shoulder or a sandy lead line in your mouth. Works great - even for me.


----------



## Drumdum

Bible worthy yet,Flea???


----------



## tjbjornsen

I want it in the Bible if only just so that I know that I can go somewhere familiar and find it easily without having to troll through a thousand videos again.
(_that being said, I just pulled it up again and bookmarked it. DOH!_
But it still deserves to be in the Bible.


----------



## don brinson

hope to be giving it a try this weekend and next week.Be nice to get bait without getting wet in mild to cold temps.Will post results, hopefully with fish pic.If not , it will be nice to be in 60 degree weather with no snow.


----------



## poppop1

Good luck and enjoy yourself, let us know what you think of the latest beach project there and I hope you find some fish.


----------



## Bigfisherman

Once I can stand again and pivot, I'm gonna give it a try


----------



## Fishbreath

Great video, definitely bible worthy!


----------



## CrawFish

This is the way I tought myself when I bought my first castnet, it came with pictures instructions. Very affective, but the most affective way for me was carrying a bucket and watching Chris Storrs doing all the work.


----------



## FishinMortician

roostertail said:


> Has anyone seen or tried these cast nets? http://castnets.com/ez-throw-750.html



The method shown works great if you are above the water, but if you are waist deep in waves.....not so much. Large nets are a fight to throw when dobbing around. Which leaves those folks gathering at locations like bridges and such to get their baits.

I use an EZ Throw net 4 feet in diameter. You don't need a large net, you need a net that you can throw. I have taught several men how to obtain mullet easily and quickly. I take them to the locations where others are standing around with lead lines in their mouths....waiting to throw.....waiting....waiting....waiting. They stand around waiting for the school to swim in close enough to throw at them. That is when I walk up with my wee dinky net and pitch it out there to the school and done. I can throw well over fifty feet, and have to add an extension to the rope line to keep up. I catch my baits and we leave before the others get in their first toss. I like to leave quickly because they give me dirty looks.

This means that you don't have to stop along the way to obtain baits. You can go straight to the surf and nab the baits there. I slip my net under my cooler in the cart, and it remains out of the way. Keeping the net clean by washing it down with sweet water keeps them soft and flexible. Leaving them to dry with saltwater on them toughens them and makes them too stiff. You can also soak them in a bucket with some fabric softener mixed in and loosen them up a bit. Just don't over do it.

There are some things you can do to improve your chances. The most important is to hunt in a target rich environment. The second best trick is to hold perfectly still, like a heron does. Mullet spot movement easily and are skittish and will swim away if they see your feet shifting around. Instead get in and determine where they are likely to pass, assume the casting position, and wait....then make a quick, low to the water throw. Avoid throwing the net high into the air. They will spot it and swim out from under it. Instead you want it to skim along just above the surface and land just in front of the main body of fish. Aiming at the lead fish gets you more than aiming where the main body of the fish just were.

Becareful when wading for mullet in the surf. I have had large sharks swim past my legs as they cruise through the baits. It will wake you from your slumber when all you can do is say- Good fish....Good fish. Sometimes I scream and run like a girl. So being able to hang back in the shallows and pitch to the deeper sections is another reason I use small nets with throw rings. If you are knee deep....you are part of the food chain.

I once pitched my net 75 feet on a bet. A younger man could throw a 3 foot net even further than that.

I bought one of those round drink coolers that you see being used on construction sites. I drilled a small hole through the side, near the top, for a rubber air line to pass through and a larger hole for air to escape. Then I screwed a silent air pump to the side. I use one of those reusable freezer packs inside to cool the water. This allows me to add a dozen baits or so to the cooler and keep them alive all day long. The cooler water slows their metabolism, and allows you to lift the lid without them jumping out. The round shape keeps them from destroying their faces because there are no sides to bang into. You just reach in and grab the one you want. Easy to hook them up and they come back to life at some point during the cast. LOL

I also like to use fillet-o-mullet for baits. A redfish will toy around with a live bait where as he will quick swallow a fillet. Best to pitch out both styles.

So I recommend trying the EZ Throw nets if you are having issues doing it the way everyone else does. I also throw large nets when shrimping in the river, but that is from a boat or dock where I am above the water, like the man in the video. His style is by far the best I have ever seen and I will be trying to learn how he does it. Excellent post.....thank you Kingfeeder for sharing it.


----------



## Hudak

The reason I mentioned the part about being able to throw the net while sitting down was to simulate the times you are waist deep in water. It does work, all you have to do is fold the net to the appropriate size. Granted, I have done this with a 6' and 7' net, not 10'. That was the biggest draw for me to this method, you don't have to have the length of the net hanging behind you getting caught in the water. Besides, when trying to catch bait while wading, personally, I am usually no deeper than knee deep. Like you mentioned, just cast to them.


----------



## Drumdum

FishinMortician said:


> The method shown works great if you are above the water, but if you are waist deep in waves.....not so much. Large nets are a fight to throw when dobbing around. Which leaves those folks gathering at locations like bridges and such to get their baits.
> 
> I use an EZ Throw net 4 feet in diameter. You don't need a large net, you need a net that you can throw. I have taught several men how to obtain mullet easily and quickly. I take them to the locations where others are standing around with lead lines in their mouths....waiting to throw.....waiting....waiting....waiting. They stand around waiting for the school to swim in close enough to throw at them. That is when I walk up with my wee dinky net and pitch it out there to the school and done. I can throw well over fifty feet, and have to add an extension to the rope line to keep up. I catch my baits and we leave before the others get in their first toss. I like to leave quickly because they give me dirty looks.
> 
> This means that you don't have to stop along the way to obtain baits. You can go straight to the surf and nab the baits there. I slip my net under my cooler in the cart, and it remains out of the way. Keeping the net clean by washing it down with sweet water keeps them soft and flexible. Leaving them to dry with saltwater on them toughens them and makes them too stiff. You can also soak them in a bucket with some fabric softener mixed in and loosen them up a bit. Just don't over do it.
> 
> There are some things you can do to improve your chances. The most important is to hunt in a target rich environment. The second best trick is to hold perfectly still, like a heron does. Mullet spot movement easily and are skittish and will swim away if they see your feet shifting around. Instead get in and determine where they are likely to pass, assume the casting position, and wait....then make a quick, low to the water throw. Avoid throwing the net high into the air. They will spot it and swim out from under it. Instead you want it to skim along just above the surface and land just in front of the main body of fish. Aiming at the lead fish gets you more than aiming where the main body of the fish just were.
> 
> Becareful when wading for mullet in the surf. I have had large sharks swim past my legs as they cruise through the baits. It will wake you from your slumber when all you can do is say- Good fish....Good fish. Sometimes I scream and run like a girl. So being able to hang back in the shallows and pitch to the deeper sections is another reason I use small nets with throw rings. If you are knee deep....you are part of the food chain.
> 
> I once pitched my net 75 feet on a bet. A younger man could throw a 3 foot net even further than that.
> 
> I bought one of those round drink coolers that you see being used on construction sites. I drilled a small hole through the side, near the top, for a rubber air line to pass through and a larger hole for air to escape. Then I screwed a silent air pump to the side. I use one of those reusable freezer packs inside to cool the water. This allows me to add a dozen baits or so to the cooler and keep them alive all day long. The cooler water slows their metabolism, and allows you to lift the lid without them jumping out. The round shape keeps them from destroying their faces because there are no sides to bang into. You just reach in and grab the one you want. Easy to hook them up and they come back to life at some point during the cast. LOL
> 
> I also like to use fillet-o-mullet for baits. A redfish will toy around with a live bait where as he will quick swallow a fillet. Best to pitch out both styles.
> 
> So I recommend trying the EZ Throw nets if you are having issues doing it the way everyone else does. I also throw large nets when shrimping in the river, but that is from a boat or dock where I am above the water, like the man in the video. His style is by far the best I have ever seen and I will be trying to learn how he does it. Excellent post.....thank you Kingfeeder for sharing it.


 No doubt anyone familiar with a net can throw a 4'er across to the other side of a creek or to a school of fish farther than someone throw'n a 10'er.. ALTHOUGH,someone using this technique or a commercial with a 10'er from Hatteras will catch MANY MORE mullet,fatback,or whatever you wish than a 4'er...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Drumdum said:


> No doubt anyone familiar with a net can throw a 4'er across to the other side of a creek or to a school of fish farther than someone throw'n a 10'er.. ALTHOUGH,someone using this technique or a commercial with a 10'er from Hatteras will catch MANY MORE mullet,fatback,or whatever you wish than a 4'er...


I got a dip net on a rope, can throw it far enough off beach to get cigars near the buoys.


----------



## Walknfree25

Nice video. Thanks for sharing. Gotta try this.


----------



## kingfish

I've been throwing all sizes for a half century,and it works, but this load looks fast and the spread is great. Be very careful about wrapping that rope around your wrist though. I know a guy that nearly drowned when his net caught in the rocks and the current pulled the boat faster than he could get free. he was pulled from the boat. I am always afraid i will get it tangled on a porpoise feeding on the bait. Once I threw on bait the tarpon were balling and one skyed the bait inches from the open net. Have an escape plan when you tie that net to you.


----------

